# Hi from me



## Sipsoo Dragon (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi Group,

Thought I'd join up and see if I can in anyway help with advice or get help if required.

Currently teaching and being taught Tang Soo Do, my school is affiliated to the European Moo Duk Kwan Tang Soo Do federation under the guidance of GM Salm 8th Dan TSD, 9th Dan HKD and 9th Dan TKD.

He is a great man and not affraid to share information and knowledge. He has on many occasions talked about the training and meetings he had with GM Hwang Kee.

Looking forward to chatting to some of you in the not to distant future.

Pil Seung

Master Ken Nessworthy
4th Dan Tang Soo Soo

http://www.shinson-tsd.com


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 5, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT! Look forward to hearing more from ya!


----------



## matt.m (Jul 5, 2006)

Welcome,

I study Hapkido and Tae Kwon Do concurrently.  I am part of Moo Sul Kwan.  Again welcome and see you in the KMA section.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT the home of *500,000 +* posts!


----------



## Gemini (Jul 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Master Ken!


----------



## Ping898 (Jul 5, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 5, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## MJS (Jul 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 5, 2006)

Welcome!!!


----------



## pstarr (Jul 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kreth (Jul 6, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 6, 2006)

Nice to have you here  Welcome and enjoy the board~!


~Tess


----------



## Lisa (Jul 6, 2006)

Hello!


----------

